# 2.7# light steel road frame from Viner



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

http://www.vinerbikes.com/html/history.htm
http://www.vinerbikes.com/html/bikes_fl_16.5.htm

PRO TEAM EOM 16.5 (T05)
FULL STEEL or STEEL MAIN TUBES-CARBON REAR STAYS
Weight minimum (no fork) 1.23kg (2.71 lbs) 


Dedacciai
EOM 16.5 (boron) Proprietary low carbon microalloy steel 220 ksi 9% Dedacciai's lightest steel tubeset (among the lightest steel available). Not for the faint at heart; a true 'raceday-only' tubeset. Extremely difficult to work with and even harder to get. 

http://strongframes.com/tech_geeks_love/index.php?nav_level=2&page_ID=171&copyID=98


----------

